# Sweet & Low



## 14592 (Mar 14, 2006)

I know most people with IBS have problems with artificial sweetners. But, I am typically ok with them. (Although I do have a problem with refined sugars!)I use splenda on a daily basis in my peppermint tea and drink diet soda and iced teas with no problems. Well last week I went to go pick up some splenda and decided to try sweet and low instead, since it was a fraction of the price. WELL! After a couple of days of using it I started getting pretty sick and I couldn't figure out why. Finally on the 3rd day after I suffered a violent bout after drinking my morning tea I realized the cause. I spent the next 2 hours curled up in a fetal position!Has anyone else had problems with Sweet and Low in particular? I read in my IBS For Dummies book that sorbitol is supposed to be especially bad but I don't even know what products contain sorbitol. What I need to do is pick up some Stevia but I don't even know where to find it!


----------



## slimoperasinger (Nov 8, 2002)

Sweet n Low doesn't give me problems as long as I don't drink too much of it. The other artificial sweeteners are a big problem. I get bloated for days from them. You can get Stevia at most health food stores. I don't care for it much - it has a bitter taste, so I'd rather just do without.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Sorbitol generally has to be listed on the ingredients list of products in the supermarket. It's mostly used as a sweetener but they also use it in stuff like museli bars and those cake and muffin bars as a humectant to keep it moist. Just check labels if you want to avoid it (oh it's also found naturally in some fruits and can be a bother if you are particularly sensitive). I second the weird bitter after taste of Stevia. I tried it a few times but couldn't make myself like it. It's worth a go though, I've heard you eventually get used to the after taste (don't quote me on that one though).


----------



## 17905 (Apr 8, 2006)

You do get used to the taste of Stevia, I recommend trying SweetLeaf brands I have been happy with all their products and I don't think it is bitter. You just have to use small amounts.


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

No issue with artificial sweeteners other than tagatose. That stuff is like taking 100 laxatives at once. An hour later I'll be cramping, hurting and completely cleaning out my system.


----------

